# Routing rabbit in Melamine Particle Board



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I forgot to cut a rabbit in the base of my router cabinet to recess my ½” plywood backing and I now have to cut along the edge since it’s all glued up. I plan on clamping a 2x4 to the bottom for the router to sit on. I’m just concerned how the cutter is going to react to the Melamine laminate on the particle board and wonder if it will cut it or rip it up. Also what’s this going to do to my cutters?. Note: I don't know for sure if its Melamine or what is is.

Should I try it?


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Should be just fine, the melamine coating is not very thick....a nice sharp cutter should not chip it at all.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

walowan said:


> Should be just fine, the melamine coating is not very thick....a nice sharp cutter should not chip it at all.


Thanks Michael, I’ll give it a try. I just need to decide on what bit I’m going to use. I was going to use an old ¾” straight bit, but when I tried it on a practice run, it started burning and gouging, so I decided to trash the bit. I should have done it a long time ago.


----------

